# Cold Mountain Queens



## pgg (Jun 19, 2005)

Ordered my first NWC queen from Mike Singleton in Canton, NC. Couldn't have chosen a better person to do business with. Mike called, when my queen was ready, to set up a shipping time and he also contacted me afterwards to make sure she had arrived safely. 
Very friendly and professional queen breeder. Thanks again Mike!

Cold Mountain Queens-(828) 648-1198



Patrick


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Yep thats Mike


----------

